# rerouting wires



## daniel2229 (May 6, 2008)

I have removed the header in my kitchen and have found six wires that that need to be rerouted. I can easily lengthen most of them and put them in journal boxes between the rafters, but where they pass by the top wall sill plate will be a problem. I will try to drill down through the plate for most of them, but one does not go that direction and will need to be placed on the side of the plate. 

Is it kosher to notch the plate on the side so the wire fits flush to the wood? Dry wall and my new taller cabinets will go over this wire.

Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## glennjanie (May 6, 2008)

Make sure you also cover the wire with a metal plate; you may not be the last one to work in that area and you could use some protection against shorts too.
Glenn


----------



## daniel2229 (May 6, 2008)

I think I have seen those plates somewhere where I did some rehab work. Good idea.


----------



## daniel2229 (May 6, 2008)

Here is what I am up against.


----------



## handyguys (May 7, 2008)

The junction box cannot be buried. It must have a cover that can be accessed.


----------



## daniel2229 (May 13, 2008)

Success! All the wiring has either been run through the joists or placed in a chiseled race and covered with a metal plate. I just worked with one wire at a time and made as few cuts as possible.

All that is left is for the plumber to move the drain pipe. That is supposed to happen soon. I am waiting for the cabinets to be shipped in a couple of weeks.


----------

